# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Syri i Artë 2013. Tema e diskutimeve.

## BvizioN

A jeni per nje konkurs fotografie duke filluar ne muajt e ardhshem? 

Ne keni ndonje ide, shprehuni.

----------


## -BATO-

Ideja e konkursit nuk është e keqe, por çështja është tek votimi, se do të jenë vota tifozllëku. Sado që fotografitë janë të fshehta dhe nuk tregohet autori, pak a shumë kuptohet se të kujt janë. 

Për shembull, nëse postoj një fotografi me një shtëpi të vjetër të tipit skandinav, ose një grua me veshje  të vjetër, do të kuptohet që është imja. Nëse postohet një ketër në një fushë me bar ose në një avlli shtëpie, kuptohet që është e Tofesë. Nëse postohen kulla të larta nga Amerika, kuptohet se nga cilët anëtarë janë, por edhe midis tyre mund të kuptosh nga cilësia e aparatëve që kanë. Nëse postohet një fotografi me kornizë, do të kuptohet që është e Xhenetës. Po të postohet një fotografi e përmasave të vogla dhe me ngjyra të ndezura, do të kuptohet që është e Reiartit, e kështu me radhë.

E vetmja mënyrë që të mos kuptoheshim, do të qe të postonim të gjithë të njëjtën lloj fotografie, ta zëmë pamje natyre me bar e me lule, pra nuk ia vlen.

Nëse në një forum merr pjesë nëpër tema të ndryshme dhe jep mendimet e tua, krijon miq e armiq (virtualë), të cilët pastaj e vazhdojnë këtë tifozllëk ose armiqësi kudo nëpër forum. Kështu që komentet dhe votat për fotografitë, janë çështje tifozllëku. 

Alketi83, Toffee, BVizion, Saimir, postojnë vetëm fotografi dhe zakonisht nuk japin mendime nëpër tema të tjera në forum, por megjithatë edhe këta mund të kenë tifozët ose armiqtë e tyre, për shkaqe të ndryshme.

----------


## BvizioN

Bato, e kuptoj qeshtjen e votimit dhe bie dakort qe nje pjese e mire perdorin tifozellek (si ne sport, politike, ashtu dhe ne art) 

Per sa i perket fotografive.... do thoja te zgjeronim kadegorite/llojet e fotove. Dua te them.... ata qe fotografojne te mos perqendrohen ne nje lloj fotografie vetem. Domethene jo gjithmone te njejta objekte, apo gjera per te cilat njiheni lehte ne forum. Provoni dicka te re, nje menyre apo teknike tjeter qe nuk e keni provuar me pare. Kjo eshte njekohesisht dicka e bukur sepse te shtyn te zgjerosh intuiten krijuese dhe zbulosh gjera te reja qe ke mundesi te besh. 

Ndersa ndergjegjesimi i njerezve ne vlersimin dhe dhenien e votes fatkeqesisht eshte dicka qe eshte veshtire ta ndryshojme.

----------


## -BATO-

Të paraqitemi me foto që nuk kemi eksperimentuar ndonjëherë, na nxjerr pak jashtë natyrës sonë, por e pranoj se nuk ka mënyrë tjetër për të shmangur tifozllëqet. 

Nëse do të bësh një konkurs, nuk është rruga e duhur të pyesësh anëtarët. Ti hape konkursin, shpalli rregullat, vendos afatin për pranimin e fotove dhe anëtarët që duan do t'i dërgojnë vetë. Po më pëlqyen rregullat, unë do të marr pjesë.

Disa sugjerime që kam unë janë këto:

1) Të mos lejohen më tepër se dy fotografi për çdo pjesëmarrës. Pjesëmarrësit të dërgojnë vetëm dy fotografi në adresën tënde dhe nëse ia vlejnë, le të kalojnë të dyja.

2) Fotografitë të jenë të gjitha të të njëjtave përmasave, jo ca të vogla e ca të mëdha. 

3) Me konkursin të merresh vetëm ti. Po e bëre në bashkëpunim me të tjerë, na thuaj që të mos marrim pjesë. Po të them vetëm kaq: te forumi fotografik ka maniakë që klikojnë në temat e tyre nga 50 herë në ditë, që t'u rritet numri i vizitave. Mendo ç'do të bënin po të kishin në dorë gjëra të tjera. 

Si përfundim, më pëlqeu ajo rregulla e vendosur që krahas fotografisë origjinale të sillet edhe një tjetër e afërt me të, për të shmangur ata që nuk i kanë bërë vetë. Votimi gjithashtu duhet të jetë i hapur, në mënyrë që të shikojmë se cilët janë ata që votojnë. Nëse do të ketë anëtarë të rinj që  regjistrohen vetëm sa për të votuar, do të kuptohen. 

Është qesharake kur mendon që një konkurs i thjeshtë mund të ketë kaq probleme, por e tillë është klima sot. Ndërgjegjja është në nivelin zero. Sidomos këtu në FSH klima është shumë hileqare. Është instaluar që lart dhe vjen poshtë shkallë-shkallë.

.

----------


## Force-Intruder

:buzeqeshje:  Bato e kuptoj "shqetesimin" tend po megjithese ti ke formuluar disa rregulla, keto nuk do i ndalojne pjesemarresit "anonime" te lajmerojne fjala vjen permes mesazesh private apo email dashamiresit e tyre te votojne per fotot e tyre.
Te mundohesh te pengosh tifozllekun apo ****lepirjen ne nje vend si ky do te ishte tentative qesharake. 

Ne kete kuader a mund te bej edhe une disa sugjerime mbi rregulloren? Te tipit qe vijojne:


1. Fotot ti dergohen me email kuratorit te konkursit ne nje format standard me lartesi ose gjeresi 1600px (na varesi te kuadrimit lanscape apo portrait). Keto foto do te jene ato qe do te publikohen ne kokurs dhe do te identifikohen nga nje numer. Keto foto nuk duhet te kene asnje fushe EXIF te identifikueshme.  Secila nga keto foto, do ti dergohet kuratorit, se bashku me foton origjinale te paperpunuar nga aparati. Ose raw ne rast aparatesh dslr, ose jpeg i paprekur direkt nga kamera ne rast aparatesh compact apo celularesh (se bashku me gjithe vlerat EXIF kesaj rradhe te paprekura sic kane dale nga aparati).

(Kjo jep mundesine per te gjykuar drejt mbi perpunimin, heqjen apo shtimin e elemteve te fotos permes programeve si photoshop)

2.  Te ndahen kategorite e pjesemarrjes, psh ne 3 kategori kryesore:
- Njerez (foto qe permbajne si subjekt elemente njerezore)
- Vende (foto qe kane si subjekt elemente urbane apo vende te caktuara)
- Natyre (foto qe kane si subjekt peisazhe te natyres apo bote shtazore e bimore)

Cdo pjesemarres mund te marre pjese maksimalisht me nje foto per secilen kategori. Dmth maksimalisht 3 foto ne total.


Kjo do te ndihmonte gjykim objektiv per secilen kategori. Sepse fjala vjen sado te bukur te besh nje foto vendi te caktuar ti, eshte ne natyren njerzore qe po te krahasohet pershembull me nje foto bebi te gjithe te votojne per bebin. 
Shkurt pra qe te gjykohet ne menyre objektive kush eshte molla me e mire, dhe jo kush eshte me e mire, molla apo mishi i qingjit, gje qe perben preference personale.


3. Perpunimi grafik dhe post procesimi.
Lejohen vetem korrigjime te vogla. Korrigjimet e medha e perjashtojne foton nga konkursi (Psh kur bari behet vjollce nga saturation te mos pranohet)

Te lejuara:
- Korrigjimi i ngjyres
- korrigjimi i shformimit nga lentet
- korrigjimi i balances se te bardhes
- dodge & burn minimal
- prerjet e fotos
- konvertimi ne bardh e zi
- filtrat
- ndryshim kontrasti
- sharpening

Te palejuara:
- Heqja e elementeve ekzistues apo shtimi i atyre inekzistente te cfaredo lloji
- Alterimi total i ngjyres
- HDRI
- Panoramat e prodhuara nga bashkimi (ngjitja) i disa fotove.
- Foto te bera me lente fisheye


4. Procedura e votimit
Votimi te mos behet ne forme sondazhi po ne teme dhe publik. Pra secili antar te postoj ne teme nje post me vleresimin e tij per foton me te mire nga secila kategorite. Postimi nuk duhet te permbaje asnje koment tjeter pervec Numrit te Fotos dhe pikeve.

Sistemi i pikeve te jete 5,3,1.  Pra secili antar te votoje foton me e mire me 5, te dyten me 3 dhe te fundit me 1 pak a shume ne kete menyre:

*Foto nr (X) - 5 pikë
Foto nr (X) - 3 pikë
Foto nr (X) - 1 pikë
*
Votuesi nuk ka detyrim ti shpendaje detyrimisht sipas kategorive piket e tij po vetem sipas fotove qe pelqen.

*- Votues te pranohen vetem anetare aktive, me kohe antaresimi > 3 muajt e fundit. (Kjo eviton signups per te votuar veten apo mikun apo perdorimin e usernameve te tjera per votim).*


Fituese te zgjidhet nga nje foto per secilen kategori. Kuptohet foto me me shume pike per secilen.


Keto rregulla besoj do te ndihmonin ne objektivitetin e konkursit.


Pastaj bato ka edhe dicka... kur nje foto eshte e bukur dhe perfekte... pak rendesi ka kush e poston dhe nese vertet e votojne. Rendesi ka qe te gjithe e dijne nese eshte vertete fitimtare.
Ketu nuk ka cmim financiar te mirefillte dhe nuk eshte se po fitove te ngrihet prestigji apo anasjelltas. Eshte thjeshte defrim ne fund te fundit.

----------


## Nete

Kur do te filloni?Personalisht do te votoja vetem foton me te bukur,nuk me intereson nga cili anetare eshte bere ajo foto!

----------


## -BATO-

> Keto rregulla besoj do te ndihmonin ne objektivitetin e konkursit.


Më pëlqyen sugjerimet që dhe, do ta ndihmonin vërtet konkursin.




> Pastaj bato ka edhe dicka... kur nje foto eshte e bukur dhe perfekte... pak rendesi ka kush e poston dhe nese vertet e votojne. Rendesi ka qe te gjithe e dijne nese eshte vertete fitimtare.


Nuk të kundërshtoj për këtë. 




> Ketu nuk ka cmim financiar te mirefillte dhe nuk eshte se po fitove te ngrihet prestigji apo anasjelltas. Eshte thjeshte defrim ne fund te fundit.


Sigurisht që është vetëm një dëfrim. Ato që shkrova, nuk i shkrova se unë jam i shqetësuar për hiletë që mund të ketë, por që gjërat të bëhen siç duhen. 

Tani që i mori disa ide dhe sugjerime, i mbetet fjala moderatorit të hapë konkursin dhe të shpallë rregulloren.

----------


## BvizioN

> ka edhe dicka... kur nje foto eshte e bukur dhe perfekte... pak rendesi ka kush e poston dhe nese vertet e votojne. Rendesi ka qe te gjithe e dijne nese eshte vertete fitimtare.


+ 1 

Ne lidhje me dergimin e dy fotove (origjinale dhe te punuaren) ka qene pike e rregullores ne konkurset e meparshme. Problemi eshte qe disa i transferojne fotot direkt nga aparati ne programet qe perdorin per te bere korigjime dhe nuk i ruajne kopjet origjinale fillimisht ( qe eshte shume e rendesishme per kedo qe eshte serioz/e mbi fotografine) Tani keta..... kerkojne neper PC per te gjetur nje foto qe e pelqejne, por qe nuk i kane ruajtur kopje te origjinales. Ne konkurset e meparshme jam ndeshur me 3 apo 4 te tille por qe jane toleruar per arsye qe fotoja e prezantuar binte ne nje nivel/cilesi me fotot e tjera te postuara ne forum nga autori. 

Jam shume dakort me kriteret ne lidhje me perpunimin grafik. Nuk jam shume i sigurte mbi mos perdorimin e fisheye! Nganjehere mund te arrish gjera shume te bukura me fisheye (si ne aktivitete sportive psh) por qe nuk mund te perdoret ne te gjitha llojet e fotografive. 

Mendimi im ishte, nga nje konkurs cdo muaj (12 muaj) dhe ne fund te 12 muajve fotografite fituese konkurojne ne finale ku shpallet me e bukura. 

Tani ne lidhje me 3 kadegorite 'Njerez, Vende, Natyre' 

Vend edhe natyre kane nje kufi shume te holle mes njera tjetres! Sepse dikush mund te prezantoje fjala vjen qytetin e Tropjes te marre nga nje distance qe njekohesisht dhe Natyre. Nese me vende supozojme qytete, rrethe etj.... kjo do shtynte njerez nga ato vende te votonin per tifozllek (jo  per autorin kete radhe, por per vendin e tyre) Gjithsesi, une kam shume besim dhe personalisht vete njoh anetare ne kete forum qe do jepnin vlersim te drejte.

Tani nese do konkuronim ne tre kadegori, kjo do te thote qe ne finale te kemi 3 fitues, apo jo? Dhe konkuruesit mund te prezantojne fotografi vetem ne nje kadegori nese e shikojne te aryeshme? 

Bato, gjithcka mire vetem se do thoja dicka ne lidhje me permasat. Duhet ke kete nje kufi minimal, persa i perket maksimales... nuk ka shume rendesi sepse aty ku u behet host (photobucket apo tjeter) do u nenshtrohen zvogelimit ne kufirin qe do vendoset ne rregullore.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Tani keta..... kerkojne neper PC per te gjetur nje foto qe e pelqejne, por qe nuk i kane ruajtur kopje te origjinales. Ne konkurset e meparshme jam ndeshur me 3 apo 4 te tille por qe jane toleruar per arsye qe fotoja e prezantuar binte ne nje nivel/cilesi me fotot e tjera te postuara ne forum nga autori


Mua me duket pak e veshtire te besohet qe ai qe ka njohuri per nje workflow te tere (pra te importoje foton nga aparati ne program editimi grafik) te mos kete njohuri sa per te kopjuar foton origjinale nga karta e memorjes ne pc e ti beje nje kopje.
Per mendimin tim, mos dorezimi i file RAW apo i JPG me exif origjinal ku te perfshihen shutterspeed, iso, cam & lens model, exposure time, wbalance etj, do te perbente shkelje sepse eshte e pamundur te verifikohet autoresia e fotos.




> Nuk jam shume i sigurte mbi mos perdorimin e fisheye! Nganjehere mund te arrish gjera shume te bukura me fisheye (si ne aktivitete sportive psh) por qe nuk mund te perdoret ne te gjitha llojet e fotografive.


Fisheye une i konsideroj ato qe jane 8 ose 10 mm (pra nuk fus wide angles si 12-24) dhe per arsye kryesore te shformimit qe eshte pjese natyrale e vetive te ketyre objektivave mendova te mos pranohet. 
Te them te drejten nuk besoj se ketu pervec ndonje profesionisti do kete investuar njeri tjeter ne nje fisheye aq me teper qe jane shume specifike. Megjithate, arsyeja kryesore mbetet sic thashe vecoria... Nenprodukti i fisheye nuk njihet nga te gjithe dhe shformimi i kesaj lenteje nuk prodhon estetike te vleresueshme lehtesisht nga publiku i gjere.






> Tani ne lidhje me 3 kadegorite 'Njerez, Vende, Natyre' 
> 
> Vend edhe natyre kane nje kufi shume te holle mes njera tjetres! Sepse dikush mund te prezantoje fjala vjen qytetin e Tropjes te marre nga nje distance qe njekohesisht dhe Natyre. Nese me vende supozojme qytete, rrethe etj.... kjo do shtynte njerez nga ato vende te votonin per tifozllek (jo  per autorin kete radhe, por per vendin e tyre)


Hmmmm.... ka nje dicka... nje foto ka gjithmone nje subjekt. Nje shtyse qe e ben fotografin te nxjerre kameren e te shkrepe. Ne shembullin qe dhe ti, subjekti eshte Tropoja. Natyra perreth eshte ne funksion te tropojes per te treguar sa natyre te bukur ka ajo.
Po keshtu nje foto makro e nje luleje ku ne sfon eshte Kulla Eifel, dashje pa dashje asociohet me Parisin, pra me vendin.
Ndryshe eshte nje perendim Dielli me detin perpara... apo ca fije bari... apo ku di une. keto identifikohen thjesht me bukuri natyrore.
Nje statuje, pallate, jete urbane, foto qytetesh etj etj... etiketohen me vendin.
Pra direkt interpretimi i fotos e kategorizon ne nje nga keto grupe.

Per me teper, kete nenndarje identike perdor edhe national geographic ne konkursin e tyre vjetor. Nuk eshte se e sajova nga mendja.





> Tani nese do konkuronim ne tre kadegori, kjo do te thote qe ne finale te kemi 3 fitues, apo jo? Dhe konkuruesit mund te prezantojne fotografi vetem ne nje kadegori nese e shikojne te aryeshme?


Pikerisht. Tre fitues nga nje per secilen nga fushat. Sepse foto te ndryshme kane vecori te ndryshme. Secili fitues eshte absolut ne kategorine e tij. 
E them sepse mendoj se njerezit nuk kane perse te zgjedhin fjala vjen midis Ansel Adams dhe H Cartier-Bresson. Secili prej tyre eshte unik ne fushen e tij dhe i pakrahasueshem.

Sa per pjesemarresit, ata jane te lire te marrin pjese ne nje, dy apo te trija kategorite sipas deshires.

Nese ka vertete nevoje per nje sundimtar absolut, le te behet nje votim final... po per mendimin tim sic thashe... nuk mund te mblidhen 2 dardha + 3 pjeshka se nuk bejne kurre 5. 
Mundesia per te votuar 3 foto besoj se e zbut sadopak edhe tifozerine ekstreme dhe i ben apel objektivizmit edhe zemergjeresise virtuale.

----------


## Reiart

> Është qesharake kur mendon që një konkurs i thjeshtë mund të ketë kaq probleme, por e tillë është klima sot. Ndërgjegjja është në nivelin zero. Sidomos këtu në FSH klima është shumë hileqare. Është instaluar që lart dhe vjen poshtë shkallë-shkallë.
> 
> .


Duket sikur me paske lexuar mendjen... :kryqezohen: 
Mire e ke thene: Eshte instaluar qe lart dhe vjen poshte shkalle-shkalle. E kush do ta votoje konkursin pastaj????
Me pelqen shume te zhvillohet konkursi por jam shume skeptik dhe pesimist.... ndoshta eshte ajo klima qe ka permendur BATO.....

----------


## Toffee

> . Nëse postohet një ketër në një fushë me bar ose në një avlli shtëpie, kuptohet që është e Tofesë.


Na nxorre bojen me ketrat mo Bato  :ngerdheshje:  

Sa per konkursin pse mos te behet..  Force-Intruder ka goxha mendime te mira rreth rregullave. 
Kaq keq qenka ky forumi per nje konkurs qe ska shume vlere ne fund te fundit?!  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: kam edhe ca foto te tjera me ketra po spo i postoj..  :perqeshje:

----------


## -BATO-

Toffee, e mora si shembull për të ilustruar atë thashë, jo se kam gjë me ketrat. 
Ketrat më pëlqejnë, bile kam postuar edhe vetë te tema ime, por këtu ku banoj nuk ka dhe aq shumë.
Për forumin, ti je anëtar ri dhe nuk e njeh mirë, duhet ca kohë që ta njohësh.




> Bato, gjithcka mire vetem se do thoja dicka ne lidhje me permasat. Duhet ke kete nje kufi minimal, persa i perket maksimales... nuk ka shume rendesi sepse aty ku u behet host (photobucket apo tjeter) do u nenshtrohen zvogelimit ne kufirin qe do vendoset ne rregullore.


Sigurisht që duhet të ketë kufi. Unë mendoj se kufiri duhet të jetë 1024-683, sa përmasat e fotove që poston Alketi ose Tofeja për shembull.

----------


## BvizioN

Siq e veni re, i kam kthyer postimet e fundit ne nje teme te re, plus kam vendosur dhe nje sondazh ku votat jane publike. Eshte teper e thjeshte. Ata qe mendojne so do marrin pjese ne konkurs le te votojne *Po*. Ne te kundert *Jo*, ose nese jo te sigurte *Mbase*.

Qellimi eshte per te vene re se sa interes kane anetaret e pasionuar ne fotografi per te konkuruar me foto e tyre. Kjo do na jepte nje ide perfundimtare nese ja vlen per te organizuar konkursin apo jo. 

Njekohesisht do ishe mire te lexonim mendimet e me shume anetareve ne lidhje me organizimin e konkursit. 

Faleminderit.

----------


## Reiart

Votova po. Le te shpresoj t'ja arrijme qellimit.
Doja te beja nje sugjerim per votimin. Duke marre shkas nga konkurset e meparshme dhe duke vizituar temat e fotografive ne te cilat komentet, me duken si puthjet e plakave qe te lene nje kile peshtyme ne faqe, te behen ne perfundimin e raundit te rradhes ku mund te thone cfare te duan duke mos ndikuar ne vendimin e votuesit pasardhes. Votimi te jete i fshehte pa treguar anetaret qe kane votuar, deri ne perfundimin e konkursit. Plus edhe moderatoret te mundohen te vene lajmerime neper forumet e tjera per ti dhene nje shtyse pak me te madhe vemendjes se anetareve per te vizituar konkursin.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Me leje? Ta them dhe unë një diçka... sa për rregullat, e dini vetë ju si i vendosni dhe uroj të pajtoheni të gjithë në këtë pikë dhe, meqë s'jam konkurente, po jap një mendim nga këndvështrimi i thjeshtë i një admirueseje. Në lidhje me indinjatën që me arsye kanë disa për konkursin lidhur me tifozlliqe apo për faktin se në temat e tjera të fotove, anëtarët që komentojnë fotot e dikujt që i pëlqejnë, s'shoh ndonjë gjë aq madhore sa të ngurojë konkurentët të mos marrin pjesë. _Fundja secili ka shijet e veta dhe, për këtë s'duhen kritikuar anëtarët e tjerë që, thjesht shohin fotot e të tjerëve dhe mbase iu teket të shprehin admirimin e tyre. Shijet s'diskutohen e dimë të gjithë..._ Dikush që fotografinë e ka thjesht pasion, shumë pak rëndësi i jep këtij fakti dhe, nëse atë foto do ta ndajë me të tjerët, e bën sepse do të përcjellë tek tjetri ndjesinë që ia ka dhënë ajo pamje që kam marrë me objektivin e aparatit. Një linjë e tillë ndiqet në çdo art, ashtu si psh kur lexon një libër të intereson të hysh në botën e brendshme të autorit, apo kur sheh një pikturë, dëgjon një melodi etj etj..._ashtu edhe me anë të fotos ai që e vëzhgon, mundohet të hyjë në botën e brendshme të atij që i zbulon tjetrit artin e tij të fotos_. A mund të jenë pak ata që ndjekin këtë arsyetim? Po ç'rëndësi ka kjo për këtë që e ka thjesht pasion?
Psh, mund të marr një shembull vetjak për ta bërë më të qartë idenë time; në të gjitha fotot që kam parë në fsh, kjo që titullohet *drejt qiellit e think different*, që më doli në fund të postit, është më e parapëlqyera e imja dhe e kam mbajtur për një kohë të gjatë në desktop background; thjesht për ndjesinë e veçantë që më ka dhënë kur e kam parë.. është një foto krejt e thjeshtë, dikujt mund t'i duket jo kushedi se çfarë, por për mua është kryevepër... ishte sa për shembull më kuptoni, pa nxitje tifozlliku meqë s'do jetë as në konkurs kjo foto.


*Tjetër, mendoj, është krejt ndryshe në temat e fotove, ku secili jep një mendim të çastit kur i pëlqen një foto dhe, është krejt ndryshe ku bëhet fjalë për një konkurs ku të shpalosen më të përzgjedhurat e konkurentëve, dhe të duhet të jesh objektiv.* Personalisht, nëse në konkursin që bëhet dikush më paraqet foto të qytetit tim bie fjala, s'do e votoja sepse do isha e njëanshme dhe rrjedhimisht e padrejtë, pavarësisht se ndjej një farë emocioni përballë asaj foto - ndryshe shprehem kur është thjesht në temë dhe, mund t'ia lejoj vetes subjektivizmin.

Sa për mungesë meritokracie e hilera të mundshme, këta i hasim që sapo kalojmë pragun e shtëpisë në jetën e përditshme; mos të presim proçedura qiellore në forum, kështu që s'besoj të jetë arsye e shëndoshë për mosbërje konkursi... Pastaj artistëve, pak vonë iu bëhet për këto, janë botë më vete...  :ngerdheshje: 

Kështu që ne profanët, po presim të na habisni me fotot që do përzgjedhni... dhe gjss jam për votim të hapur nga ana e anëtarëve.

Kaq, kalofshi bukur!

----------


## Toffee

O admiruese rradhes tjeter fol pa leje  :ngerdheshje: 
 E kishe qendisur shkrimin bukur e bukur.
Shkurt disa antar kane shqetesime nga individet jo objektiv qe sjane si puna jote.  :buzeqeshje: 
Le ta behet konkursi, ska arsye te merret kaq seriozishte.


Ps: si profane qe qenke, e shpreh bukur imagjinaten tende me PP (post processing)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Scion

Slogan i bukur, Think Different! hmmm ... mind boggling

----------


## BvizioN

> Slogan i bukur


Think different eshte anetar i ketij forumi, por slogani eshte perdorur gjeresisht nga Apple. 

Fleur Blanche, fillimisht faleminderit per komentin.
Une mendoj se nese te gjithe do i shikonim dhe perceptonim gjerat ne te njejte menyre  si ti (ne nje bote ideale) nuk do ishe nevoja fare per nje konkurim anonim. Nga ana tjeter... nese autoret e fotografive konkuruese do te injoronin vlersimet/votimet hileqare dhe te padrejta, atehere une mendoj qe konkursi nuk do kishe ndonje kuptim! 

Siq e kam thene me pare, une nuk e ve fare ne dyshim se ata qe e kane pasion fotografine do jepnin vleresim te ndereshem, ama votimet nuk do jene te kufizuara vetem tek keta anetare! Dikush qe thejsht kalon kohen tek forumi i fotografive do i jepte voten atij krijimi qe do mendonte se i perket X autori dhe jo duke u bazuar ne vlerat e fotografise. Gje qe do rrezonte komplet qellimin tone per te gjetur krijimin/krijimet me te pelqyera ne forum.

----------


## teta

prit se kam edhe une nje ide

cenka pjesmarrja me dy foto
bukur fort

njeren nga to bejeni me tem te caktuar
psh
KONTRAST

dhe nje tem e lire

_nuk e zbulova,e kam par nje nje kompeticion fotografesh_

----------


## illyrian rex

Pasi qe sivjet eshte 100 vjetori i pavaresise se Shqiperise, nje propozim do te ishte qe njera nga fotot te shkoj ne shenje te kesaj ngjarje. Une nuk do te marr pjese. 

Suskese!

----------

